# Easy teddy pattern



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

Zuida posted this: http://www.squidoo.com/easyknitting-patterns#module109409701. For the picture at: My first Teddy. You will love it. Ellie


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

Zuida posted this: http://www.squidoo.com/easyknitting-patterns#module109409701. For the picture go to link or thread: "My first knitted Teddy- so excited.." You will love it. Ellie

I just tried the link and it works. I was afraid some of you might have missed it if I didn't post it for her. Ellie


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I do love it. I never have made a toy or even looked at the patterns. I thought there were always a bunch of little pieces to be sewed together. This sure looks easy. Thanks for sharing. jinx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

That site has several nice items and links. The teddy is adorable and I have so much fuax fur to use up. Cute!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Hmmmmm, seems I just saw this...


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

You are right - it was not set up as a link - I sent Zuida a PM to tell her that more people could see it as a link -so I used her name to add it. Hope you don't mind. I'm just trying to be helpful. Ellie


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Ellie, thank you for posting the link. Adorable teddy bear pattern and one I might actually be able to make!


----------



## susanstr (Feb 21, 2011)

thanks , I want to try the teddy bear. Susan


----------



## candytuft (Jul 1, 2011)

Pattern looks great, perfect for a baby gift thanks x


----------



## Margie1 (Sep 4, 2011)

This teddy is adorable and it looks so easy. Thank you for sharing. Margie


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

thanks for sharing. This would work nice on a knitting machine finished with either side out. You can easily brush the yarn across and up and down to the designated outside with a wire brush while hanging on the machine.


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

the wire brush used is the type for cat hair (fine wire). I frequently use a carry along fingering or sport yarn and and purl side out to give body and color to the toy.


----------



## casper (Oct 30, 2011)

Thank you knitted one up tonight, bag of eyelash wool 99p.
Looks great. Carol


----------



## janie48 (May 18, 2011)

I love this pattern it is soooo quick and just as cute as can be


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

Thank you Ellie!!! Would this work as well for regular yarn, without the fluffies?


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Ellie in Houston said:


> Zuida posted this: http://www.squidoo.com/easyknitting-patterns#module109409701. For the picture go to link or thread: "My first knitted Teddy- so excited.." You will love it. Ellie
> 
> I just tried the link and it works. I was afraid some of you might have missed it if I didn't post it for her. Ellie


Thank you so much for this link-I picked up the teddy link last week, and starting knitting it, but could not remember where I go it from. LOL I have knitted it in a looped pile acrylic/nylon mix, and on 4.5 needles-it is going to be much bigger-but I am sooo pleased with this easy peasy pattern. I will post a pic when completed.


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

HI - Go by your gauge - Fun Fur is a #5 bulky yarn. Good Luck!! Ellie


----------



## MistyBabe (May 16, 2011)

I'm going to try it in a red heart yarn to get use to the pattern first.......


----------



## HudsonNana (Mar 13, 2011)

I finished a smaller version yesterday, cut all the rows and cast ons in half and made a smaller version of this one. Came out adorable. Thanks so much for the pattern. Will make a few more to attach to my charity hats and scarfs. 
Irene


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

Irene - cute idea!! Ellie


----------



## GonnaFly (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm so excited to see other people using my teddy knitting pattern.

I thought I'd share the story behind it. When my daughter was 13 she had to undergo chemotherapy for Hodgkins Lymphoma. While at the hospital, she was given one of these cute teddies. So I experimented with knitting them until I came up with pattern I published on my web page.

I would love to see pictures of the teddies which you all knit from this pattern.

Thanks Jeanette


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi there-here is my (Charlie) a caramel loop Acrylic/Nylon mix wool knitted on 4.5mm straight bamboo needles.
The pic angle makes him appear to have one leg shorter-but rest assured, he has both legs the same. I am so pleased with how he is knitting up in this yarn, and I only paid 45c per 25gm ball at a sale here in NZ. This is perhaps the easiest by far-knitting project I have ever tackled. When complete, Charlie will be 25in tall, that is almost the size of Finn, the lucky little man who will be meeting Charlie on his 1st birthday. I will show some pics when complete with face etc....

Thanks so much for the pattern.....


----------



## GonnaFly (Nov 7, 2011)

Oooh! Lovely. Does anyone mind if I put some links from my pattern page to the pictures of the teddies you are making?


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

GonnaFly - Why not post them? I got over 2300 hits when I posted the pattern. We love it!! Ellie


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

GonnaFly said:


> Oooh! Lovely. Does anyone mind if I put some links from my pattern page to the pictures of the teddies you are making?


No problem-I could not wait for the purchase of filling for my teddy-and started on another one-From Charlie-Ruby in red fluffy yarn-pics to come soon....


----------



## mollietink (Jul 2, 2011)

MistyBabe said:


> I'm going to try it in a red heart yarn to get use to the pattern first.......


that's what i did and Buy was it easy.I just hope I can get $ done By christmas.


----------



## Zuida (Nov 2, 2011)

So excited to know that this is your pattern and to hear the story behind it. I hope your daughter is recovered now. Thank you for your wonderful pattern x


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

GonnaFly - I just checked my topics and there have been 2602 hits for your pattern. Everyone must love it. Ellie


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

Itzzbarb - There have been 2602 hits on the pattern you sent. Ellie


----------



## janie48 (May 18, 2011)

Ellie, you are right I found the pattern and I just love it. Im sure I can whip out several in time for Christmas


----------



## brinawitch (Aug 16, 2011)

think this could be done on a chunky knitting machine?


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

yes, I did one


----------



## brinawitch (Aug 16, 2011)

Marge in MI said:


> yes, I did one


did you do anything different?
how did you do the legs?


----------



## RosalieJ48 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

